# Yarn ball light fixtures



## Buzz355 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have see a lot of diy vids of these yarn fixtures but i cant find anywhere to buy them online. I need around 5-7 for a 20ft open to above area with balcony above as well. They will be mounted at random locations and random heights. I would appreciate it if anyone could point me in right direction. Thank















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://www.moooi.com/products/random-light


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

Got some a while ago from Amazon.ca....look under ball lighting fixtures... $30 to $120 depending on the quality .


----------

